# Crystal Lake



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Just wondering if anybody's been there, and if there are any shops up there to refuel and re-hydrate, and what their hours are.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's some info that might help.
Crystal Lake Camp Grounds: Cafe and Trading Post


----------



## spuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea at the end of the road, so to speak. Great chilli, brownies and drink re-fills. The guy is really nice. Also
There is one water faucet @/near east fork. Good luck


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Yes - open, in service, good burgers, great brownies. If they are closed they have a faucet outside the restaurant.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks. Nice to hear about the faucet. Nothing worse than being miles from home and no water to be found.


----------

